# Digital OS Mapping



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 16, 2016)

I've been using a huge torrent of memory map files for years now. It still runs on the PC, but all the apps I can find that read the files are now broken and I'm starting to think I may have to fork out cash. I do use it enough


What apps are best for android smartphones vs cost. The most obvious/cheap option is re buying buying OS maps for the areas I use and getting digital downloads. I tried their get a map app tonight for a small area as a test. It seemed okay and the maps are more up to date then those I have (read prettier), although the GPS lock seemed to slow to update when the screen had been off for a while. It seems they have missed a trick though not combining these two apps.

The other more expensive option would be to buy the latest version of memory map. Doing this would also mean I could print of the latest map. It's a much bigger initial investment though. I'm looking at £120 to £144 for the whole of the UK. I suppose I use it enough to rationalize the cost, but would be curious to hear from those who use it? 

Other similar programs worth a look? 

Thanks all


----------



## mrs quoad (May 22, 2016)

I've got the whole of the U.K. At 1:50000 and those areas I use (the lakes in particular) at 1:25000.  

Erm. Iirc, I bought the Lakes through an os app for about £25; and separately found a couple of Garmin  memory cards on eBay. The memory cards belong in my handheld, waterproof GPS, but are also fully accessible through garmins (outstanding and free) software package. The 3D projections are particularly lovely. 

Tbh, both phone and memory cards have probably come pretty close to saving me some stupidity or grief at various points. No grumbles about either (beyond inaccuracies that persist through to paper maps anyhows).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 22, 2016)

I think I'm leaning towards the memory map version. I've got the 10 day free trial running on my phone and it's better then others I've tried. Also being able to print them out on PC on the same licence is nice. 

I can deduct it from tax, but will still have to wait a bit as there is lots of other stuff I need to do similar with


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2016)

what are you using them for?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 22, 2016)

two sheds said:


> what are you using them for?



Navigation aid

Printing the area I need


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2016)

I use OsmAnd - Offline Mobile Maps and Navigation

Not OS maps but it has always been sufficient for the places I have wanted to walk.


----------



## mauvais (May 22, 2016)

What bioboy said. It's very good, and the paid version is worth it.


----------



## chilango (May 22, 2016)

Viewranger?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I use OsmAnd - Offline Mobile Maps and Navigation
> 
> Not OS maps but it has always been sufficient for the places I have wanted to walk.





mauvais said:


> What bioboy said. It's very good, and the paid version is worth it.



I use the free version for roads in small country areas, I do like those maps. 

I need OS really though for navigation as it's a standard and is the same as what I'd be using in the hills.


----------



## newbie (May 22, 2016)

Osmand is very useful abroad and in cities (where street names are actually quite useful) but IMO doesn't compare to proper OS maps for walking, even with the contours addon.  The open street maps themselves are great but overall I think it's a pretty poor app that needs to learn how to change scale and zoom smoothly but doesn't need the worlds most confusing user interface, with all sorts of really odd features made prominent and things that should be simple hidden. All of which regularly coalesces into blood vessel popping frustration. 

But I use it same as I use google maps, which also has both negative and positive features.  Now that they're making maps available offline I guess I'll be devoting even more space to maps. Which is to say that I've not found an app that behaves well in all circumstances.


----------



## newbie (May 22, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> I've got the whole of the U.K. At 1:50000 and those areas I use (the lakes in particular) at 1:25000.
> 
> Erm. Iirc, I bought the Lakes through an os app for about £25; and separately found a couple of Garmin  memory cards on eBay. The memory cards belong in my handheld, waterproof GPS, but *are also fully accessible through garmins (outstanding and free) software package*. The 3D projections are particularly lovely.
> 
> Tbh, both phone and memory cards have probably come pretty close to saving me some stupidity or grief at various points. No grumbles about either (beyond inaccuracies that persist through to paper maps anyhows).


I didn't know that.  What versions of maps and software work together, I can feel a rummage around the internet coming on.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 22, 2016)

If you just want the OS maps in an app, for free, there's always the Ramblers Big Pathwatch app. It's aimed at reporting footpath problems but if you just want the maps they are there (Explorer and Landranger).


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 2, 2016)

Get-a-map? That's obsolete. The OS moved over to a new system a while ago. You can get a year's subscription, covering the whole of GB, for £25 a year, or £20 if you set it up to auto-renew. You get both Landranger and Explorer mapping, routes, off-line maps, a bunch of other stuff, and the usage of their mapping system on their website and through the "OS Maps" app. That's what I have.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 3, 2016)

I thought that was the one the enables you to get digital copies. Of what you'd brought. 

Interested though at that price.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 3, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I thought that was the one the enables you to get digital copies. Of what you'd brought.
> 
> Interested though at that price.


Not sure what you mean? If you buy a physical map you get a code that enables you to get the digital (mobile) version as well.

What I'm talking about is a subscription to their online mapping service: OS Maps

You can get a 7 day trial.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm using an app called OruxMaps - the freely available maps are pretty high detail in terms of footpaths and so on. I'm not sure what they'd be like in wilder areas - I've used it round SE England.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 3, 2016)

Having a play with the trial. The maps look good, but not like the Explorer one's I'm used. Probably me missing something.


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 3, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Having a play with the trial. The maps look good, but not like the Explorer one's I'm used. Probably me missing something.


Just had a look at this, you get the proper maps with the subscription:-  menu/about/About OS Maps


----------



## chilango (Jun 3, 2016)

Shame (afaik) that the Harvey's maps don't have a digital app. I prefer them to OS much of the time.


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 3, 2016)

OruxMaps and OsmAnd use the same base maps OpenStreetMap


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 3, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Having a play with the trial. The maps look good, but not like the Explorer one's I'm used. Probably me missing something.


Huh? You get both Explorer and Landranger maps. You need to select which type you want to show up.


oneflewover said:


> Just had a look at this, you get the proper maps with the subscription:-  menu/about/About OS Maps


Huh? You don't get physical maps; all you get is the digital versions, but you can print them out, so you don't need the physical version.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2016)

Nothing beats a paper map


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Nothing beats a paper map



Except wet weather, if you don't keep your map in a map-case.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Except wet weather, if you don't keep your map in a map-case.


Zip lock bags innit, but I was thinking of interactivity and aesthetics. Nothing is quite as beautiful as a 1:25,000 OS paper map.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Zip lock bags innit, but I was thinking of interactivity and aesthetics. Nothing is quite as beautiful as a 1:25,000 OS paper map.



Or as useful.


----------



## chilango (Jun 5, 2016)

Most of my maps are waterproof.


----------



## chilango (Jun 5, 2016)

Got one of these the other day. Very handy.

Ultramap™


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Nothing beats a paper map



Print out the area you need with 25k on one side and 50k on the other. 

Go for a random bimble and always have the map. 

Back up to paper map

Shit hits the fan it gives you red dot where you are

Areas like Lakes which are on multiple maps, can be brought together more easily. 

Plot distance quickly 

Pinch to zoom


----------



## chilango (Jun 6, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Get-a-map? That's obsolete. The OS moved over to a new system a while ago. You can get a year's subscription, covering the whole of GB, for £25 a year, or £20 if you set it up to auto-renew. You get both Landranger and Explorer mapping, routes, off-line maps, a bunch of other stuff, and the usage of their mapping system on their website and through the "OS Maps" app. That's what I have.



I'm also having a play with this on the free trial. Will test it up on Dartmoor next weekend I hope. Looks good so far albeit with a indoor playing around on the website and phone app.


----------

